# Lesson 1



## baldsmoker (Nov 18, 2013)

I received 2-5, but not 1.  How can I get the first one?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 18, 2013)

I emailed it to you at the email address you used to register to SMF sorry you had problems getting it


----------



## baldsmoker (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 21, 2013)

and where is mine? need 1-5 PLEASE


----------



## rickjerk (Aug 24, 2015)

Did not get 5 day smoking basics ecourse.


----------



## prrybbby1977 (Sep 6, 2015)

Admin could you sign me up for the 5 day course. Thank you in advance


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 6, 2015)

click on link and then sign up...   http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## alchain (Jan 24, 2016)

I only received the first course and it stopped how can I get the rest ?


----------



## icrashjeeps (Mar 10, 2016)

How do I get in on these bad boys? Thanks


----------



## jdagboy (Apr 23, 2016)

I never received mine either


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 23, 2016)

Sent you a PM


----------

